# Pygmy goat at least 165 days pregnant... HELP!



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello! I'm new to this so hopefully I give enough info. I have a 5 year old female who we've had since she was old enough to leave her mom. We bred her last September for the first time, and she delieved a stillborn. We took her and dropped her off on April 17th to be bred again and picked her up on may 22nd. It's now been 165 days since we picked her up and she still have not delivered. She has many signs of preparing for labor such as she started to lose mucus plug about 2 weeks ago, her vulva looks swollen and very pink, and she is restless. She still has a great appetite and is drink fine as well as going to the bathroom fine. I could still feel kid/kids moving yesterday. However she is very hairy so it's hard to really see her bag but her teets are about an inch long and look as if they have a white coating on the tip but that has been there about a week or so. Any ideas?? Also we called a vet on Sunday and he told us with not having an exact bred date he doesn't want to induce. And since she has giving birth on her own before he thinks it sounds like she is on the right track to delivering soon. I'm just worried they might be to big now, and don't want any complications. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When was the last day she was in with the male?


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Would have been the morning we got her so May 22nd. I know my aunt (the breeder) said the day before (may 21st) they couldn't keep away from each other


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Are there any bucks on your property? Or have there been? Even a little tiny baby buckling?


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nope none. She's the only goat we have.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've read a lot of goats faking pregnancies but with that will they also lose a mucus plug? I was never aware they even did this till I just started trying to figure out what could be going on with her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What side are you feeling babies on?


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Both side but most of the time the left side


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The left side ( her left side) is her rumen.

Maybe she isn't pregnant and just has discharge from being in heat. 

They can have a bunch of fluid to expel in a false pregnancy I believe.

Her udder should be large at this point if she was pregnant.

Can you get pics of her udder and vulva?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can also feel them directly in front of the udder.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

She will not let me touch her utter area to get a good picture and knows when I'm coming up behind her to sneak a picture so they aren't the best pictures but they were from today. The vulva pic was from last Thursday.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

This was the discharge that was coming out almost 2 weeks ago now it just constantly looks wet.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmm maybe someone else could chime in?

I think she may just be in heat.

I have a doe who miscarried and now constantly has discharge during the breeding season.

She may have irregular cycles or be cystic?

Can you put her on a milk stand and wrap your arms around her with your hands in front of her udder and pull her belly up then let it down without letting go and see if you feel hard things bounce or kick?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder doesn't look like there is much going on.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Even if you can't get a picture of her udder can you feel it?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think it looks like she is just In heat. I get similar discharge in some of my girls when they are in heat and she really doesn't seem to have a udder?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does she have another goat companion btw?


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well Monday when I was feeling around under her belly I could feel movement then as well not just in her sides. When she was pregnant before she showed zero signs of even being close to delivery and then I just happened to walk out there and she was in labor so I then was able to be there for her but like I said that one was a stillborn but was fully developed. According my my aunt who we also got her from her mom was very hard to tell when she was close to delivery and wouldn't bag up till the babies were born. My aunt stopped to look at her 2 weeks ago and said she was for sure pregnant but didn't think she looked ready yet.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

She did have her sister but she passed away from an illness last winter... and yes the udder seems full just not super tight


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been trying to feel the ligaments for the past month and I swear they seem to come and go the past few days. I'm just stumped on everything. I've resorted to putting my oldest daughters video baby monitor out in her stall to keep an eye on her without making a million trips a day.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186617


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry you lost her sister.

If she does not have them within a day or two I would either get an ultrasound or confirm pregnancy with a blood test and induce if needed.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

So what does it mean about the heat cycle 5 days later? As in even tho they were together on the 21-22 she may not have actually gotten pregnant till possibly 5 days later? And hearing about the 16 days over makes me feel a little better... like I said I've never heard of them faking it before yesterday and usually she's a very small Pygmy and now she is very wide and her sides have hallowed out and her belly looks lower. So until I read about the fake pregnancies now I'm worried this has all been my imagination lol


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yea we were very upset to lose her. She was the sweeter one out of the 2 but now the one we have is a big spoiled baby and loves all the attention she gets from us. ️ but yes my husband tried called the vet again tonight but no return call so hopefully we can speak with him tmrw.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does will sometimes have a 5 day heat. The doe stands for the buck but hasnt ovulated and does not get pregnant. She comes into heat 5 days later, ovulates,and stands for the buck again. So she'd have to have been bred again if she had s five day heat.

Five day heats are ok if followed by a normal interval. If a doe is short cycling ( constant heats) then she has a problem that will prevent her from conceiving. ( cystic or uterine infection )

That said... I know with people that sperm can survive for a few days so maybe she could be bred then ovulate a couple days later and conceive?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tonilee123 said:


> Yea we were very upset to lose her. She was the sweeter one out of the 2 but now the one we have is a big spoiled baby and loves all the attention she gets from us. ️ but yes my husband tried called the vet again tonight but no return call so hopefully we can speak with him tmrw.


If she'd eating and acting normally then she should be ok to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I knew during all my reading lately I did read another person that said sometimes even tho they bred on that day it may have taken a few days to "settle". I guess we will see what the vet says tmrw and until then fingers crossed something could happen tonight. Thanks for all your input/help!


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes she eats completely normal if anything the last few days she has been acting like she's starving and wants to eat everything in sight including trying to get to the hay we have stacked up close to her stall. And she's very happy and content like normal but just has been laying down a lot more this week than usual and acts as if her hips hurt when she gets up on her pallets. So I guess we will just see! My daughters are getting impatient waiting for the new one/ones to be born so if not really pregnant, then we will have to purchase a playmate for her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Let us know


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

I will! She's going to the vet tonight for ultrasound


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck! Any news?


----------



## Tonilee123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well... she fooled us good! The vet said there was a chance she may have miscarried but her body kept going with the pregnancy. But he did say we have a very fat healthy goat who now is on a diet. Lol. These last 2 weeks have been so stressful wondering why she wasn't delivering! Haha just glad everything is okay and she's healthy. Back to breeder around thanksgiving. We hope it takes and have healthy kid/kids this next time. Thanks for your help!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck. At least you can relax and know she's healthy


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel your pain. Been there, Done that!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is frustrating for sure.


----------

